# ROCCAT Swarm Software



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2015)

Finally here, they released it with their new Nyth mouse.
http://www.roccat.org/en-US/Products/Gaming-Mice/Nyth/

Windows 7\8 and Win10 drivers here + info.
http://www.roccat.org/en-US/Products/Gaming-Software/ROCCAT-Swarm/
*LATEST ROCCAT® SWARM Software*

Version:
V1.30
Operating systems:
Windows® 10 32 Bit, Windows® 10 64 Bit, Windows® 7 32 Bit, Windows® 7 64 Bit, Windows® 8 32 Bit, Windows® 8 64 Bit, Windows® 8.1 32 Bit, Windows® 8.1 64 Bit, Windows® Vista 32 Bit, Windows® Vista 64 Bit
Supported languages:
Chinese, Chinese, English, French, German, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish
Changelog:
- no changes yet
*WARNING *it does say only works with the NYTH mouse at this time ( bottom of the page ).


----------



## AsRock (Dec 5, 2015)

They actually updated this but not for older hardware which they said they would support .


Version:
V1.40
Operating systems:
Windows® 10, Windows® 10 32 Bit, Windows® 10 64 Bit, Windows® 7, Windows® 7 32 Bit, Windows® 7 64 Bit, Windows® 8, Windows® 8 32 Bit, Windows® 8 64 Bit, Windows® 8.1 32 Bit, Windows® 8.1 64 Bit, Windows® Vista 32 Bit, Windows® Vista 64 Bit
Supported languages:
Chinese, Chinese, Danish, English, French, French, German, Italian, Portuguese, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Thai, Turkish, Vietnamese
Changelog:
- Support for the all new Kova
- Multi-language support (10 new languages)
- Minor bug fixing
Nyth, Kova 2016 and Kiro are the only ones supported at this time.


----------

